#ubuntu-tam 2012-03-13
<locodir-user> anyone there/
<locodir-user> ?
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> i have a prblm with my ubuntu
<jokerdino> he left already?
#ubuntu-tam 2013-03-16
<smartracer> who ubuntulo12
<smartracer> help
<smartracer> about
#ubuntu-tam 2016-03-17
<locodir-user> sir
<locodir-user> i need to install NIS server using ubuntu 14.04
<locodir-user> konjam udavi thevai
